

Rise of the Robot Artist - vonnik
http://www.psmag.com/culture/rise-robot-artist-67731/
Everyone knows computers are good at processing information and humans are good at creativity. What if it&#x27;s the other way around?
======
TheLegace
It's really interesting to see how art, architecture and engineering mix
together. You can have a variety of more practical applications in house
building[1]. Or you can see more artistic, non-practical uses but are heavily
rooted in engineering and architecture [2][3][4]. It's gets even more
interesting when you throw robotics into the mix humans could create things
that are physically impossible today.

[1] [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yv-
IWdSdns](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yv-IWdSdns)

[2] [http://vimeo.com/55657102](http://vimeo.com/55657102)

[3]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHduM9odoJk#t=11](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHduM9odoJk#t=11)

[4] [http://vimeo.com/49450015](http://vimeo.com/49450015)

~~~
vonnik
Wow, love the house-printing. The Material introduction reminds me of
3Doodler, but larger.

